# Omg I Got A Betta!



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

u hear me, lol. I fell so low i got a betta.

Ok, so the g/f con'd me into it, except we broke his glass tank on the way home so he's in my blender lol(j/k) It's a young crowntail, multiple colors, now my question is, i like them and all but what put me off is the white on it's head, do they fully color when adults?


Also, i was considering just putting it in my pleco breeding tank with the ABN's, think it could just? There are new born pleco babies swimmin in the tank.


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Ermmm, yeh. Great


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

it would probably eat the babys


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

You got a betta Mpro?? I must be reading this wrong....I guess I had better come back and read it sometime when I am more awake....lol jk


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Here's a slightly pic of him:


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

he's buety. Man lets compare some of your tanks: cichlids, Sw setups, and betta tank lol. A little off your normal scale here eh Mpro?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Congrats MP! You're expanding! :-D


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

To answer your questions....................
He will probably ewat a few of the baby plecos so I'd advise against it.
He is a mutt. Red and Blue are not desireable color combinations in bettas.
He is a double ray ct. Poor quality but I don't think you got him to breed 
The white is his color. Most likely won't change. Another flaw. He looks pretty healthy. Should live a long time. Congratz!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

lol i feel like i just got a petsmart betta. Thanx for the info though.


----------

